# Facebook



## Graffikgal (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have a Facebook page?  What do you use it for primarily?  Is it a way to keep up with relatives?  Friends? A networking tool for business? All of the above? None of the above?  Other?  What? 

I have mine just to hang out with friends, the great majority of whom I have never met in meat life.  I use it to post articles, videos and mundane stuff that people discuss everyday.  I don't do games like Farmville, Mafia Wars and never accept requests for that stuff.  Though, I do sign up for silly pages like "Telling Rush Limbaugh He's Full Of Crap" and "Let's Toss Sarah Palin To The Wolves."

I wasn't crazy about Facebook when I first got my page, but it's grown on me and I spend more time there than I ever believed I would.  I guess it's the novelty.  I'm sure it'll wear off eventually.

What's your story?


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Graffikgal,

I use my facebook page primarily to keep touch with people who are no longer in my easy to reach social circle.  For example, Black Dragon and I are friends from when I lived in Pennsylvania, but now that I'm in North Carolina I use facebook on occasion to keep touch with him and my other friends from up there.  I try not to do the other stuff, as I worry that each one may be the next "Virus of the Week" or something like that...


----------



## geekluv (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Facebook to catch up with childhood friends, friends that I know from Fark.com & as well a family.  Not too thrilled that sometimes Facebook deletes threads sometimes & pictures.  I swear I have had three posts that I made on one of my friend's wall & all three were taken off by the people at Facebook.  I personally haven't had any of my pictures on Facebook be deleted, but my one friend has that happen to him monthly or weekly.


----------



## ScaryFairyPrincess (Feb 8, 2011)

i use facebook in order to keep on talking to my relatives who live on the other side of the country, and to keep in touch with my coven in order to arrange moots and such, what annoys me is the amount of people who i dont know who add me because i was seen talking to their cousins boyfriends sister or something like that, its absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 6, 2011)

GAMES!!!!!!!!! no really I dunno why I have it really but omg it's addicting isn't it LMAO I've found so many friends I'd lost touch with that it really is just amazing!!!


----------



## Chilari (Mar 6, 2011)

I barely go on Facebook. When I do, it's because someone on my course has posted on our group wall, so it's something that relates directly to my studies or to the trip to Athens we're all going on next month. Other than that, I might occasionally check up on friends and family - I found out my cousin had a second baby through Facebook about two months after he was born >.> Mum never told me the news that my cousin's wife was pregnant.


----------



## Falunel (Mar 6, 2011)

Many of my good friends are seniors and will be graduating soon, so I created an account to keep in touch with them. I don't use it too often, though- I'm uneasy presenting my real self online, and I usually have very little to say.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have a Facebook account. I never fancied Facebook or MySpace. I do have a MyDot account which is poised to take over from those two in the next couple of years anyway it is rumoured.


----------



## Calash (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a personal and one for my website.

Personal is used for keeping up with friends and family.  It has allowed me to reconnect with old friends as well.  I also use it for authentication to website that provide that access, like here.

The web page is just a way for people to get notifications from the site.  I use twitterfeed and the built-in Facebook connect to post wall updates.

I also have 2 Twitter accounts.  The website one is just like the Facebook account.  My personal one is just for keeping track of updates.  I do alot of stuff with Android and computers and Twitter is a great way to keep updated with my favorite developers.  I don't post anything their myself outside of interesting links.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 18, 2011)

Games at first, although my activity in that area is steadily declining. Mostly I use it to see what my friends are up to, and to make sarcastic observations about society.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 18, 2011)

Ravana said:


> to make sarcastic observations about society.


 
Isn't that the entire purpose of facebook? I think that's about all I do with it.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 19, 2011)

LMAO! I do the same thing Ravana... Though the other day somehow the fact that RP and have kids makes the radiation heading to us my fault  which of course put me on a four paragraph soap box rant of the stupidity of the brainless sheep in the world LOL


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 19, 2011)

I mostly use Facebook to talk to friends who don't answer their phones or read their emails with any frequency. Which is a good half of the friends I ever care to talk to. Certainly all my close ones. I also keep in touch with online friends from Gaia Online (which I used to be quite active on), NaNoWriMo, and a few forums like this one. (On that note, I don't really care if any of you add me.)


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 19, 2011)

tee hee I requested friendness Ophiucha >^.^< I have so little friends on there.. No really I think maybe like 20 people total of all my friends I don't actually know in person it's kind of sad really LMAO but most I've known online forever and a day just never met face to face. You'll get to see me at my absolute silliest too LMAO ask anyone I'm a riot x.x!


----------



## Argentum (Aug 9, 2011)

I definitely use Facebook for connections to my friends and family. It's handy. It's so hard to have to remember "Chat to this friend via email, use MSN to message mom, use this to keep contact with..." So much easier to have all my friends and family from back home (and here) in the same place.

Feel free to add me or message me. While it sorta takes out the mystery of not knowing the face or name attatched to the user, if you wanna see boat-loads of pictures I took of Korea, feel free.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Aug 10, 2011)

I am horrible at facebook.  I have well over 100 friends, and log on about once a month.  I try, but I usually have too much else going on to keep up.


----------



## epublishabook (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a personal profile and a Facebook page for my blog. Does anyone has good ideas as to how best to gain followers on a page. I mean not friends per say, but people interested in the page topic? 
Am quite new at this so any help is more than welcome and very much appreciated.


----------



## Xanados (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got a Facebook profile but I have literally only three "friends" on my list. My brother, my best friend and...Stan Nicholls. (The creator of the Orcs Trilogy). Strange, I know.


----------



## Shadoe (Aug 22, 2011)

I have two Facebook pages. One I use for keeping up with family and old friends - and apparently play a lot of the stupid Facebook games - and the other I use for my writing and paganish things (that the family would not understand) - and apparently play a lot of the stupid Facebook games. Though I have to say I have managed to stop playing the games at last. Mostly.

But Facebook is great for keeping in contact with the family. My family consists of all my ex-husband's family (got rid of him, but I like them), and my kids, who are scattered around. I have people in South Carolina, Florida, and Michigan, while I'm living up in NY. At least with Facebook I can keep track of what's going on. I've found a number of old friends and classmates that I've managed to hook up with, so that's nice. And I can indulge my love of political bickering, too, so it's all good.


----------

